# Lard at Restaurant Depot



## jewels621 (Jul 21, 2017)

I just scored a 50lb cube of Armour Lard at Restaurant Depot for $31.07USD. So much cheaper than the 4lb buckets I'm used to buying! I'm not sure how I've ever missed this at RD if they've always carried it. Other fats and oils there I've not been that impressed with, but I feel good about this purchase. Ive got a lot of soap to make! (Yay!)


----------



## toxikon (Jul 21, 2017)

Holy crap that's awesome! I wish I had a Restaurant Depot close to me!


----------



## neonstudy (Jul 21, 2017)

omg that's amazing! I've been buying the 4 lb buckets too, I've been through 3 buckets so far.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 21, 2017)

We have 2 in my neck of the woods, but unfortunately they are not open to the general public. They require a valid resellers permit (business license) or a tax exempt code (if you're a non-profit organization) to qualify for membership, neither of which I possess. 

Thankfully, though, I also have a few Smart & Final restaurant supply stores nearby, which _are_ open to the general public without any membership restrictions/requirements. They sell lard and also beef tallow there in 50# cubes for 30-something dollars last time I checked.


IrishLass


----------

